# Ein Tag im Internet



## makrogame (23. Januar 2014)

Ich könnte mir mein Leben ohne Internet nicht vorstellen. Wie ist es bei euch? Geht es euch genau so?
Ich habe eine ganz interessante Infografik zu einem normalen Tag im Internet gefunden. Die Zahlen sind einfach erstaunlich. Und natürlich die Geldsummen, die durch den Gebrauch vom Internet verdient werden sind geradezu unglaublich. Am meisten stört mich die Zahl der gestohlenen Identitäten. Man wundert sich eben, ob die eigene Identität irgendwo benutzt wird.
Wenn diese Zahlen und Fakten interessieren, der kann die Infografik auf Ein ganz normaler Tag im Internet - 2.1.2014 sehen. Wie schon gesagt, sie ist sehr interessant und es lohnt sich, einen Blick darauf zu werfen. Viele Grüße


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Januar 2014)

Irgendwie sollte das eher zu Off-Topic gehören und dann wirst du vllt. auch andere Meinungen hören.


----------



## keinnick (23. Januar 2014)

Interessant aber an sich nichts neues. Googel mal nach "Internet Minute" da findest Du noch mehr solcher Statistiken.


----------



## N00bler (23. Januar 2014)

Interresantes Thema aber sowas gehört eher zu OffTopic oder in die Rumpel kammer


----------



## Cuddleman (23. Januar 2014)

Und dann gibt es immernoch Menschen, die sich aufregen, wenn man für die Nutzung des Internet immer mehr bezahlen muß? 
 Setzt man die dabei umgesetzten Datenmengen zu Grunde, kann man sich auch gut vorstellen, welche Konsequenzen das auf die Netzinfrastruktur ausübt!
 Gleichzeitig wird überall das immer billiger Prinzip propagiert, also am besten für Viel, wenig, oder noch besser nichts als Gegenleistung geben.
 Das Internet ist eine schöne, auch nützliche Sache, solang man nicht mit unerwünschten Dingen bombardiert wird, die man selbst tatsächlich nicht angefordert hat, sondern man hat z.B. auf die Nutzung der Datenweitergabe an Dritte, hinterher keinen direkten Einfluß, außer das lästige Löschen, was nicht davor schützt, das dann unter einem anderen Namen sich der gleiche Mist wieder einfindet.
 Kriminelle Energien, in Hinsicht auf widerrechtliche Datennutzung, nehmen auch immer mehr zu und der Weg dahin wird auch immer rafinierter, auch die Hemmschwelle durch nutzbare Verschleierungstechniken begünstigen sowas im privaten Bereich auch noch, welche die moralische Einstellung gewisser Nutzer, sehr in Frage stellt. 
 Ich empfinde momentan, das sich der Nutzen, gegenüber Unnützen, zu Gunsten des Unnützen entwickelt. 
 Für mich heißt das schon länger, das ich bestimme, wann ich das Internet nutze, um mir den Privat-, teils auch Arbeitsalltag etwas angenehmer zugestalten. 
 Es gibt noch tausend andere Dinge, die einem das Internet nicht ersetzen kann und das sollte man bewußt, intensiv nutzen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. Januar 2014)

> Und dann gibt es immernoch Menschen, die sich aufregen, wenn man für die Nutzung des Internet immer mehr bezahlen muß?
> Setzt man die dabei umgesetzten Datenmengen zu Grunde, kann man sich auch gut vorstellen, welche Konsequenzen das auf die Netzinfrastruktur ausübt!



man regt sich nicht auf das man für die internetnutzung allgemein zahlen muss, man regt sich auf für welche nicht gewollte Inhalte man teilweise mit zahlen muss.
man sollte die hohen Datenmengen mal genauer aufschlüsseln. Beispielsweise sind von 100 empfangenen Emails mindestens 98% Spam/Werbemüll oder irgendein Fishing Mist.
Schau ich mir ein Video im Netz an darf ich mich voher durch tausende Werbebanner klicken oder aber ein 30sek Werbespot anschauen.
Wir zahlen für die Leitungsnutzung, leider nicht für den Inhalt, daher können wir nix machen. Die Art und Weise wie mit dem Netz umgegangen wird ist 10 mal schlimmer wie die paar monatlichen Kosten des einzelnen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2014)

Ich brauche es max. 12 Std. und auch nur für den PC und IPTV, aber es kann auch mal deutlich weniger sein. Am Handy nutze ich es nicht und Tablet und Co werden nicht genutzt.


----------



## makrogame (23. März 2015)

vielen lieben Dank für Eure zahlreichen Antworten


----------



## pcfr3ak (27. März 2015)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es immernoch Menschen, die sich aufregen, wenn man für die Nutzung des Internet immer mehr bezahlen muß?
> Setzt man die dabei umgesetzten Datenmengen zu Grunde, kann man sich auch gut vorstellen, welche Konsequenzen das auf die Netzinfrastruktur ausübt!



Komisch, dass es die letzten Jahre immer billiger wurde und plötzlich, als die Telekom mit dem drosselungskram angefangen hat, alle die Preise erhöhen..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

Nebenbei bemerkt kommen auch immer mehr Bezahlinhalte. Zwischen meinen beiden Postings stand sogar eine längere Zwangspause, man konnte sich direkt daran gewöhnen. 2 Haken hatte die Sache aber doch, wichtige E Mails erreichten mich nicht so man erst angerufen wurde das da was wäre und einige Games trotz Offline plötzlich den Zwang verspürten nicht mehr zu funktionieren.


----------

